# Lake Milton Gazebo



## AK47 (Feb 29, 2008)

Last night me and my buddy hit the Gazebo. Place was on fire. Hooked 18 walleye. 11 keepers ranging from 16.5" to 18"! We were fishing between the hours of 12am-3am. Rainy, cloudy, full moon. Water temp 58. Bait choice was erie deeries with corn on trebel. Oh how they loved it! We would cast off the Gazebo hit bottom and reel slow to medium spin comming in....BAM! they would blast that erie so hard that it almost snapped my ultra light pole with 8lb test in 1/2. Lucky I had my ugly stick because it would have broke if anything else would have been used. Full moon again tonight, we plan on targeting that same area tonight. Good Luck Ak-47 :B


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

didn,t know erie dearies had trebles? and with corn... on a ultra lite... mmmm


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Second that.

I want that rig for Erie in June!


----------



## marymac (Apr 10, 2008)

Is somebody pullin my line ??????


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

Ak47 that great, I use rubber bands with a tin can, with an number 57 hook, I use this set-up with a bambo pole... You cast as far as the eye can see, but make sure u jig it in real slow


----------



## dtigers1984 (Jul 24, 2007)

I know why they were biting so good, the moon is full two nights in a row. First time I've heard of that.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Were those 'eyes a nice yellow-gold color with low mouths?
just pullin your chain AK, I believe ya! Anything is possible!


----------



## nforcer1973 (May 9, 2006)

never heard of an erie derie working in an inland lake period, just up on lake erie.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

nforcer1973 said:


> never heard of an erie derie working in an inland lake period, just up on lake erie.


I know for a fact that they do work on inland waters but not as described previously. Personally I have caught some fish on them but do know of guys that use them almost exclusively and do very well.


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

corn hmmm...
try little balls of toliet paper on those erie deries... that work great for everything  its all about how you wad them up... The trick is keeping them on those trebles...


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Just because they're named Erie Dearies, does not make them exclusive to Erie. I personally can attest to their fish catching talents on Berlin on more than one occassion. I'm sure others will say similar things of this nature....


----------



## AK47 (Feb 29, 2008)

My neighbor owns a fleet of charters up on Port Clinton. I use his methods and tactics, ones hes developed and used for decades. They have produced phenomenal results on my fishing outings. To clarify he makes his on eries, some which he has implemented the trebel hook into the original design. Dont knock it till you try it. Corn on on a trebel catches a walleyes eye he's told me, because the fish are nocturnal and walleye see the color yellow very well in their perceptual vison field. Walleye just cannot resist it! He says corn is not just for carp. lol Try it out before you decide to bash me for posting my results. Thanks AK


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

I've never used any with treble hooks, but I have caught a lot of fish in Berlin with Erie Dearies. I've caught walleye, perch, white bass, smallmouth, and catfish using them. I usually use the smallest ones I can find, tipped with half a nightcrawler or a minnow. I've caught walleye, perch, and catfish by dragging it along the bottom, and walleye, whitebass, and smallmouth by casting and retrieving. Never had any luck with them on any other lakes though, just Erie and Berlin.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

The Erie Dearie is a KILLER in Canada . Pulling them thought the weed pockets has produced me a lot of walleyes. Had one guy up there offer me 20 bucks just for one. Needless to say i wanted the 20 buy couldn't take it. He came back a Happy camper that night.


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh Boy, another method to try to catch *"STUPID FISH."* I'm even willing to try it?? Am I the GUPPY or what????

But I'll say this, I have converted some of my 'Erie Dieries' to a treble hook presentation. Even with stingers on them.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Now all ya need is some corn....


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Used to love the Storm Pygmy weight forward spinners. Similar to the Eerie Dearies. I used to do very well at Berlin with those casting and hop jigging them down the side of drop offs tipped with 1/2 crawler. I don't think they make them anymore.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Now there's gonna be a run on corn, [email protected] $2 whats next


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

Just curious.


----------



## Pescador (Jun 9, 2007)

I have used Jack Daniels corn whiskey.Just pour it in the water and hook them with my yellow erie dearie when they stumble to the surface.lol


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Noticed alot of good results with erie dearies at Berlin, myself included! Sorry to say, not the lure, it's the lake...... !! Love that lake, well....once I figured it out!!!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I think we need a little less corn 
and a little more RAIN myself.


----------



## BIGFISH1985 (Apr 4, 2008)

that is a good spot i used to wade that spot and used a chartreuse jighead tipped with a minnow and slammed the walleye non stop. BUT NEVER USED NO CORN.


----------

